# what's the best lightweight skewers?



## tsutaoka

for a road bike...training and racing. lightweights? tune dc14s? other? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Retro Grouch

My vote goes to Omni Racers








https://www.procyclingworld.com/servlet/the-273/OMNI-Racer-Titanium-Skewers-cln-/Detail


----------



## Guest

For the money I'd say KCNC, I really like mine.


----------



## tsutaoka

thanks guys. both good suggestions. any others?


----------



## tsutaoka

update: almost pulled the trigger on Soul-Kozak's but ended up with Extralites. It came down to KCNCs vs. Extralites; but I perceived the Extralites will be more durable


----------



## pigpen

If you find a source for Tunes shoot me a PM.


----------



## Guest

does Fairwheel bikes have them in stock?


----------



## tsutaoka

kytyree said:


> does Fairwheel bikes have them in stock?


fairwheel = no

cyclingtechnology = yes, purchased sunday and mailed monday


----------



## stoked

I like my USE spin stix in red. Not the lightest at 55g for pair but I like the way it is tightened by turning them. I weigh 175lbs and didn't want to go lighter. I paid around $43 past March.


----------



## DPN

BOLD PRECISION

http://www.boldprecision.com/


----------



## tsutaoka

DPN said:


> BOLD PRECISION
> 
> http://www.boldprecision.com/



DPN, i looked at these and almost added them to the list too. they look like durable, lightweight skewers...


----------



## lalahsghost

kytyree said:


> For the money I'd say KCNC, I really like mine.


Same here, and I got mine off fleabay dirt cheap.... Like $50 shipped...


----------



## DIRT BOY

KCNC, Far and Near, Tune or Extralite


----------



## woz

Here is a comparison review I did of the most common options. 

http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=5029

It however doesn't include the Tune skewers as the DC14 was not out at the time. Basically I'd say they compare very closely to the Carbon-ti, however they do have a hardened insert in the cup that prevents the galling we saw with the Carbon-ti. The handle on the Tune feels more fragile than the CT, although we've never seen any of them break.


----------



## tsutaoka

woz said:


> Here is a comparison review I did of the most common options.
> 
> http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=5029
> 
> It however doesn't include the Tune skewers as the DC14 was not out at the time. Basically I'd say they compare very closely to the Carbon-ti, however they do have a hardened insert in the cup that prevents the galling we saw with the Carbon-ti. The handle on the Tune feels more fragile than the CT, although we've never seen any of them break.


woz, thanks for the post. i really liked your write-up. it helped me make a decision, but unfortunately the one i chose was sold out on your site.


----------



## thirstyman

my experience with KCNC is that they slip and fail to hold under any pressure.


----------



## uzisuicide

Control Tech Race Light Skewers 26gr / pair








Superlight race use only 6/4 titanium rods, 7075 aluminum end nuts have wrench flats.
Two sizes available for Road or MTB, sold as front and rear set. Cost about $45.


----------



## Guest

thirstyman said:


> my experience with KCNC is that they slip and fail to hold under any pressure.



I haven't seen that at all. They're capable of quite a bit of pressure.

The review from Fairwheel didn't see it either and that guy is pretty hard on stuff when he reviews it. In fact he sells most of the skewers in the review or has at one time including ones that cost a lot more than KCNC but didn't get as good a review.


----------



## Guest

uzisuicide said:


> Control Tech Race Light Skewers 26gr / pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superlight race use only 6/4 titanium rods, 7075 aluminum end nuts have wrench flats.
> Two sizes available for Road or MTB, sold as front and rear set. Cost about $45.



How much does the wrench I have to carry weigh?


----------



## jmlapoint

*Control Tech*



uzisuicide said:


> Control Tech Race Light Skewers 26gr / pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superlight race use only 6/4 titanium rods, 7075 aluminum end nuts have wrench flats.
> Two sizes available for Road or MTB, sold as front and rear set. Cost about $45.


Control Tech Race Light Skewers work fine for the Front Wheel. but they slip when used on the Rear IMO.


----------



## jmlapoint

I use a Titanium External Cam Q-Release(Well-greased) on the Front and a standard Shimano Internal Cam(Lubricated) Steel Shaft Q-Release on the Rear.
Not really a good way to save weight, and a rear wheel rubbing up against your left chainstay can negate any weight savings.
This does eliminate, however, that heavy wrench you need to carry for Control Tech Skewers.


----------



## jmlapoint

*Control Tech*



uzisuicide said:


> Control Tech Race Light Skewers 26gr / pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superlight race use only 6/4 titanium rods, 7075 aluminum end nuts have wrench flats.
> Two sizes available for Road or MTB, sold as front and rear set. Cost about $45.


Control Tech Race Light Skewers work fine for the Front Wheel. but they slip when used on the Rear IMO.


----------



## g-Bike

Never had a problem with my KCNC Skewers, I use them on my CX, XC, and Road Bikes. 45 grams, nice


----------



## Dutch77

embertin said:


> Hi
> My Choice for this Skewers..
> Make mouths water with meals grilled on these Bobby Flay bamboo skewers. Long length offers plenty of room to hold ingredients. Bamboo construction provides long-lasting use. Details: 250-pack 12-in. length..
> If you about this please visit,,
> qbike.com/category/skewers-2.html


Huh!?


----------



## jmlapoint

kytyree said:


> How much does the wrench I have to carry weigh?


My Front Control Tech Skewer weighs 22g and the 5mm Allen Wrench weighs 17g for a total of 39g.


----------



## DIRT BOY

jmlapoint said:


> Control Tech Race Light Skewers work fine for the Front Wheel. but they slip when used on the Rear IMO.


Really? Use these these for years on the MTB with ZERO issues.


----------



## DIRT BOY

thirstyman said:


> my experience with KCNC is that they slip and fail to hold under any pressure.


Then yours are defective.


----------



## tsutaoka

i recently crashed my extralites (which i really like); but wonder if anyone can add comparisons for Soul-Kozak Ti Skewers or AX Lightness MTB Quick Release Skewer (cut for a road bike)? thanks in advance...


----------



## spade2you

Just got some Far and Near skewers. No probs up fron, but the back wheel seems a bit loose. Will take it to the shop to double check that I'm doing things correctly.


----------



## steve_e_f

anyone use these? they looked pretty cool.

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/WSPXTISTQR-BLK-PR


----------



## pvflyer

steve_e_f said:


> anyone use these? they looked pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/WSPXTISTQR-BLK-PR


 I've a pair under different badge the brand of mine is MRcontrol, bought of eBay.
So far so good 44g F/R and no issues.


----------



## lalahsghost

pvflyer said:


> I've a pair under different badge the brand of mine is MRcontrol, bought of eBay.
> So far so good 44g F/R and no issues.


:blush2: Those are really neato looking!


----------



## Pegorider

*Far and Near*

I'm really digging the minimalist look of my new Far and Near skewers. They've held my wheels in place.

According to the guys at Fairwheel, Far and Near was started by the the engineer that designed KCNC's skewer. AFAIK, the closing mechanism is a similar design, but aesthetically, Far and Near wins, hands down.


----------



## DelGancho

My KCNC slips too. I think the problem is the nut.


----------



## AvantDale

I'm using the Control Tech 26gr skewers too. So far they are working fine.


----------



## spade2you

Alright, turns out the slight looseness was a little play in the hub. Shaved off 0.1lb overall.


----------



## MaddSkillz

I just ordered some KCNC's for my new ride. Can't wait to get em!


----------



## thirstyman

DIRT BOY said:


> Then yours are defective.


 We are speaking of KCNC skewers.

It's unlikely that mine are defective as I have 2 pairs that I bought at different times. neither does the job. Poor product in my opinion as no amount of pressure keeps the rear from slipping. I do weigh 176 aqnd put down a lot of power but nothing outlandish. These things just won't hold when standing hammering on climbs.


----------

